# Hierodula parviceps mating.



## Chris_Pull (Sep 12, 2006)

Hello,

This is my first post, besides introducing myself. Thought I'd show you some pictures of my _Hierodula parviceps_ mating.

I put the female onto the side of one of my phasmid cages. I then gave her a little something to eat, and released the male at the bottom of the cage. When I last mated _Sphodromantis_, the male really took his time, so was expecting this to be the same. But! Within the minute, he had run up the side of the cage and leaped onto her back, and mating ensued- and they continue to do so now  

Here are some pictures:


----------



## Ian (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice work Chris, best of luck with rearing the oothecae.


----------



## Chris_Pull (Sep 23, 2006)

The first ooth has been laid. I've recently heard that the male may have not been fertile as he was mated about a month before with his previous owner, and that the male needs to recover for a while before being mated. If they are still alive in a month or so, should I try mating them again? Also, how many ooths does this species usually lay.


----------



## Rick (Sep 23, 2006)

> The first ooth has been laid. I've recently heard that the male may have not been fertile as he was mated about a month before with his previous owner, and that the male needs to recover for a while before being mated. If they are still alive in a month or so, should I try mating them again? Also, how many ooths does this species usually lay.


Who told you that? If they had a successful mating then the ooth will be fertile. So you think he needs a MONTH to recover? That whole recovery thing is a myth. So like I said if they had a good mating then the ooth will hatch. She should lay at least a few.


----------



## Ian (Sep 23, 2006)

I had a female Grandis last year, and got 4 ootheca out of her.

I usually wait around 3 weeks between mating sessions for the male, but many people keep the gap much shorter.


----------



## Chris_Pull (Sep 23, 2006)

OK, thanks. It was just something I had read, but wasn't sure if it was true.

Best wishes,


----------

